# Misc. pics...Lists added!



## dano (Aug 21, 2004)

Here's a bunch of pics. May help some on size, selection, etc..






(from L to R)All Surefire:6C, 3R, 6P, 6P-GM, G2, G2Z.





All Surefire E-series. 





Pila GL-4, SF Cheetah lite w/clickie, Browning Black Ice 3 cell, Nuwai 5 Watt, Brinkmann Maxfire, SL TL-3, SF 6BL, Unk. 2 cell, 9P, 9P 1st. gen., Xtreme LED Predator, Laser Devices OP3, Goncz 3 cell, Tekna 2AA, Strion. 





Longbow, Dorcy Spyder, TACM, SL TT-1, TT-2, NF-2, Scorpion, L.D. OP2, Pila GL-2, ASP Tac-Lite, Underwater Kinetics 2L, Brinkmann, Inova XO, Inova X5T, Mr. Bulk VIP. 





E2e, Pentagonlight, 6P. 





Magcharger, SL-20x, SL-20xp, Pelican M11, Zero rechargeable, Ultrastinger, Goncz. 





E2e, Stinger, Strion.
--dan


----------



## Size15's (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Misc. pics...*

Hi Dano

I really like seeing photos of different lights together.
Your photos are very useful.
However, please can you label them or at least list each model in each photo for me?

TIA!

Al


----------



## jtivat (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Misc. pics...*

Very nice! There I lot I don't recognize, a list would be great. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Misc. pics...*

dito for the list!
bk


----------



## StEaLtH_ (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Misc. pics...*

Yes indeed, i especially like the pic with the big lights.
Although they do look a little big, my MC is nicely balanced in my hand.


----------



## jayflash (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Misc. pics...*

I'm happy to have one light from each of the first three pictures and three from the fourth.


----------

